
Eminem's music royalties IPO - bhouston
http://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/music/2017/09/25/eminem-music-shares-stock-exchange-royalties/678474001/
======
ralusek
Awesome. I'm always curious why the mechanisms by which the general public can
engage in a reasonable ROI are so limited. Stocks/equity as the primary avenue
for investment are so abstract and often far removed from the actual value, it
too often feels like you're just investing in a magical gamble.

------
squozzer
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/bowie-
bond.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/bowie-bond.asp)

